
Session Replay – A Privacy Nightmare? - weisbaum
https://systemtrap.org/503
======
weisbaum
Ive used session replay tools for years now to help optimize funnels and
reduce friction on websites. However, I always meet a privacy concern along
the way. Anyone else have this experience?

